# AJAX update



## internet (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Seite, bei der ich einen Link habe, der mir ein paar Felder zurücksetzt.
Die <h:selectBooleanCheckbox setzt es sauber zurück und auch das TAG "inplace" von den Primefaces.
Jetzt möchte ich allerdings ein Bild erscheinen lassen, wenn "newEinrichtung" auf false gesetzt wurde. 

ABER DAS BILD ERSCHEINT NICHT....
Weiß jemand warum?
Was mache ich falsch?

[XML]  <h:selectBooleanCheckbox  id="einrichtungArbeitsplatzausstattungChangerVorgang" value="#{vv.newEinrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung}" rendered="#{(vv.findVorgang.einrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung eq 'true' and not empty vv.vorganglisteFuerMethodeChanger) or (vv.findVorgang.einrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung eq 'false' and not empty vv.vorganglisteFuerMethodeChanger) or empty vv.vorganglisteFuerMethodeChanger}"/>	
					<hutputLabel  value="#{msgEv['einrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung']}"/>					
					<p:inplace 			id="apaEinrichtungBemerkungVorgangChangerInplace" value="#{vv.newEinrichtung.apaBemerkung}" rendered="#{vv.newEinrichtung.apaBemerkung != ''}">
						<h:inputText 	id="apaEinrichtungBemerkungVorgangChanger" 	value="#{vv.newEinrichtung.apaBemerkung}" required="false" size="45" styleClass="inputText"/>
						<p:watermark 	for="apaEinrichtungBemerkungVorgangChanger" 	value="Arbeitsplatzausstattung eintragen"/>
					</p:inplace>
					<h:inputText 	id="apaEinrichtungBemerkungVorgangChanger2" 	value="#{vv.newEinrichtung.apaBemerkung}" rendered="#{vv.newEinrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung eq 'false' or vv.newEinrichtung.apaBemerkung == ''}" required="false" size="45" styleClass="inputText"/>
					<p:commandLink 	id="deleteEinrichtungArbeitsplatzausstattungChangerVorgang" 
									update="deleteEinrichtungArbeitsplatzausstattungChangerVorgang, 
											apaEinrichtungBemerkungVorgangChangerInplace,
											apaEinrichtungBemerkungVorgangChanger,
											einrichtungArbeitsplatzausstattungChangerVorgang,
											image" 
									actionListener="#{vv.deleteArbeitsplatzplatzausstattung}" style="margin-right:20px;"
									rendered="#{vv.newEinrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung eq 'true'}">  
         				<hutputText value="Delete" />  
     				</p:commandLink>
     				<h:graphicImage url="#{resource['images/delete-icon.png']}" alt="delete" rendered="#{vv.newEinrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung eq 'false'}"/>[/XML]





Die Methode in der Bean (funktioniert)

```
public void deleteArbeitsplatzplatzausstattung(){
		newEinrichtung.setArbeitsplatzausstattung(false);
		newEinrichtung.setApaBemerkung("Wird gelöscht");
		newEinrichtung.setApaStatus(false);
	}
```


----------



## Luu (5. Mai 2010)

Dat passiert, weil das img initial nicht in die Seite gerendert wurde. Wenn jetzt per Ajax dieses img angezeigt werden soll, wird das img im DOM nicht gefunden (da ja weggerendert) ==> Container aussenrum bauen und diesen ein-/ausblenden


```
<div style="#{vv.newEinrichtung.arbeitsplatzausstattung eq 'false' ? 'display:none' : 'display:block'}">
<h:graphicImage url="#{resource['images/delete-icon.png']}" alt="delete" rendered="true"/>
</div>
```


----------



## internet (6. Mai 2010)

hm, geht leider nicht :/


----------

